# Gewächshausbau 2009



## Echinopsis (6. Aug. 2009)

Abend zusammen.

Möchte hier im kurzem mal mein Gewächshausprojekt vorstellen, ein langer Wunsch von mir, (nein nicht für Seerosen) sondern für mexikanische Kakteen wie Ariocarpen, Aztekien, Strombocacteen, Geohintonia etc. Auf diese Kakteen habe ich mich spezialisiert und züchte auch noch, ohne Gewächshaus wird das auf Dauer schwer. Daher ist die Entscheidung gefallen, nun endlich ein Gewächshaus zu kaufen. Vor über einer Woche habe ich dann beim großen, namenhaften Auktionshaus ein Schnäppchen gelandet, 2,50 auf 2 Meter und 2 Meter Höhe, 4mm Doppelstegplatten (Plexiglas) und Alu-Grundgestellt für zusammen 250 Euronen, mit Porto.

Nach tagelanger telefoniererei mit der Spedition kam gestern das Gewächshaus an, tausend Einzelteile und eine kaum lesbare Aufbauanleitung mit Miniaturfotos, schwarzweiß. 
Aber wie heißts so schön, selbst ist der Mann. 

Gestern Abend wurde drei Stunden am Gewächshaus gearbeitet, siehe Bilder.


----------



## Echinopsis (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Gewächshausbau 2009*

Heute Morgen ging der Aufbau weiter, in Eigenregie (empfohlen wurden vier erwachsene Personen zum Aufbau, habs alleine hochgezogen  ).

Nach 4 Stunden ackern (um 8 Uhr gings los) sah das Ganze dann wie folgt aus.


----------



## Echinopsis (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Gewächshausbau 2009*

Und nochmal 4 Stunden weiterarbeiten jetzt Abend.   
Soweit ist jetzt alles fertig, zwei Gläser müssen noch eingesetzt werden, ansonsten ist auch schon mit Dübeln alles am Boden fest verankert.

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Pit13 (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Gewächshausbau 2009*

Hallo Daniel,

hatte vor ein paar Wochen das gleiche Projekt realisiert. Die Aufbauanleitung ist ein Witz und nur durch eigenen Verstand + der vorhandenen Bilder war das GW. auf zubauen.
Leider war der eine oder andere Arbeitsschritt von der Reihenfolge falsch, so dass viele Dinge doppelt gemacht werden mussten. Nach einem heftigem Gewitter, musste ich auch schon zwei Scheiben wieder einsetzen, dann die Federspangen sie nicht gehalten haben. Ich will mein GW.im Herbst um weitere zwei Felder (1,2m) verlängern und werde dann die Scheiben (Holkammerstegplatten 4,0mm) mit Silikon (Sikaflex) verkleben.
Weiterhin habe ich mir in der Bucht einen Automatischen Fensteröffner  gekauft und eingebaut, der sehr gut funktioniert.
Ich habe das Teil für 153€ gekauft und bin mit dem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis sehr zufrieden.

MfG.
Pit


----------



## Echinopsis (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Gewächshausbau 2009*

Hallo Pit,

da kann ich dir nur in allen Punkten Recht geben. 
Die Spangen sind wirklich ein Witz, bei mir halten sie bisher zum Glück. Sicherheitshalber wird (zum Teil wurde) die ganzen Fugen, Ecken etc mit Silikon ausgespritzt, das haben wir ebenfalls vor.
Mein GWH hat auch 4mm Doppelstegplatten, aber was solls.
Welche Pflanzen willst du drin halten?

Grüße!
Daniel


----------



## Eva-Maria (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Gewächshausbau 2009*

Hallo Daniel,
freut mich, daß Du endlich, endlich Dein GWH gekriegt hast... warst ja schon gaaaannnzzz ungeduldig (chat)! 
Und richtig was geschafft hast Du ja auch schon - klasse!
Jetzt hoffe ich auch darauf, daß Du uns dann im nächsten Jahr (spätestens!)  alle mit tollen Kakteen-Bildern verwöhnst,
liebe Grüße
Eva-Maria


----------



## Christine (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Gewächshausbau 2009*

Hallo Daniel!

Fein gemacht! Nachdem wir damals nach dem  ersten Sturm die Hälfte der Stegplatten bei den Nachbarn zusammensuchen mussten, hab wir sie mit kleinen Schrauben befestigt. Seit dem haben wir keine Probleme mehr. 

Nicht vergessen,die automatischen Fensterheber im Winter auszubauen, sonst sind sie hin...


----------

